# Dr. Phil



## hounddog73 (Jan 16, 2009)

Ex dog fighter on DR. Phil. Did the aspca put this idiot up to this interview. This A***hole has set the perception of our breed back twenty years.I have respect for the history but today is a different day and stuff like this will be the setup for genocide of our breed.Dr Phil is also an A**hole for using the his ratings to give the humane society and aspca more firepower to carry out their campaign of genocide.Sorry for the langauge.


----------



## ThaLadyPit (Oct 12, 2008)

Well, I didn't see the show in it's entirety.. i saw about the last 20-30 minutes of it. I saw he had Rescue Ink on there, and some others. I understand where you're coming from though. This is the first time I've watched his show since it came out some 7 yrs ago or so! I'm gonna see if I can pull up the full episode b/c I'm curious to see it from the beginning.


----------



## bluefamily (Aug 8, 2007)

wow I didn't hear about it at all, Let me know Lady pit what you find out cuz I'd like to see it too.


----------



## Xiahko (Feb 24, 2010)

I'd also like to see it, even though i really hate him as much as I hate Oprah.


----------



## ThaLadyPit (Oct 12, 2008)

Ok.. so here's the link to his site.. Dr. Phil.com Haven't found the full episode yet, but you can read his blog and leave comments, and see a preview to today's show that aired at 3pm EST


----------



## aimee235 (Apr 29, 2007)

Is this it? Watch Rescue Ink with Dr. Phil [HQ] via Facebook Online

Oh wait sorry just the preview.


----------



## ThaLadyPit (Oct 12, 2008)

Found this on youtube, but it's not the full episode.


----------



## echs332000 (Jan 10, 2010)

wow i hate paris hilton...lol

I dunno, its hard to change peoples views of pitbulls. All you can do is take it step by step and change one person opinion at a time.


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

echs332000 said:


> wow i hate paris hilton...lol


Me too. Now how the heck did she get out!!


----------



## megz (Jul 25, 2008)

ahhh the ratings grab...

i wanted to watch this but then again doing laundry seemed more fun and possibly more informational.

while we need to bring dog fighting and all animal abuse to the forefront to help stop it, i fear shows like these only add to the problem.

pit bulls should not be owned by just anyone...
any dog should match it's owners personallity, needs, activity levels and lifestyle. shows like these make it seem that anyone can go to the shelter and adopt themselves a pit bull and have a happy well adjusted dog, and that is why so many end up back at the shelter or rescue they came from, or worse, left on the street to die.

the sad fact behind many of the headlines now-a-days is the fact that "everybody" owns a pitbull. they are one of the most popular dogs right now, which means more bad owners are owning pit bulls and BYB's are able to sell the dogs they are breeding, with ease. 
while we all need to work on showing our communities and the world in general how good these dogs can be, we also need to focus on teaching people the work and hardships that may come with the ownership of one.

think about all the layman owners who adopt a border collie and can't figure out why thier dog is eating thier house and getting out of the yard. they are highly intelligent and busy dogs and without the proper outlets and training these are the consequences. the thing is when this type of dog misbehaves, it doesn't make the headlines.

these shows need to get away from focussing on the fighting and abuse and maybe deal more with responsible ownership. JMO


----------



## christina60546 (May 6, 2010)

wow Paris Hilton....really? Sad.


----------



## bluefamily (Aug 8, 2007)

megz said:


> ahhh the ratings grab...
> 
> i wanted to watch this but then again doing laundry seemed more fun and possibly more informational.
> 
> ...


:goodpost::goodpost::goodpost: ditto ditto yeah, what she said!!!


----------



## tt557 (Apr 16, 2010)

I hate Dr. Phil and refused to watch it. He just likes to hear himself talk.
Now - Nat. Geo needs to run the special they had on the Michael Vick dogs.
Now THAT was informative.


----------



## Xiahko (Feb 24, 2010)

tt557 said:


> I hate Dr. Phil and refused to watch it. He just likes to hear himself talk.
> Now - Nat. Geo needs to run the special they had on the Michael Vick dogs.
> Now THAT was informative.


the Dog town one? I bought that on dvd. It's so good! I love Georgia <3


----------



## Marty2 (Mar 19, 2010)

Look, people don't understand DA and Rescue Ink is just another dumb a$$ I need to try to educate. 

Just as I've said Vets know nothing about nutrition, so what do these people really know about an APBT?

They're like all these dog trainers that know nothing about the breed, but run off at the mouth about the breed.


----------



## Xiahko (Feb 24, 2010)

Marty2 said:


> Look people don't understand DA and Rescue Ink is just anouther dumb a$$ I need to try and educate
> 
> Just as I've said Vets know nothing about nutrition so what do these people really know about an APBT?
> 
> There like all these dog trainers know nothing about the breed but run off at the mouth with diarrhea at the mouth about the breed


I have no idea what you're trying to get at here... I don't compute.


----------



## Marty2 (Mar 19, 2010)

Xiahko said:


> I have no idea what you're trying to get at here... I don't compute.


People don't understand me just like you don't so don't feel bad


----------



## Marty2 (Mar 19, 2010)

I just want to join there website, LOL I think their not informed LOL


----------



## Marty2 (Mar 19, 2010)

I'll give them 24 hrs to respond, I know people have to sleep ok but I want them to adrress me and why I can't join there site


----------



## aus_staffy (Nov 10, 2009)

Marty2 said:


> I just want to join there website, LOL I think their not informed LOL


Who, Rescue Ink's?


----------



## rednose_momma (Mar 16, 2010)

ok this is sick and i despise dr phil he annoys the unholy he!! out of me-and paris hilton was caught abusing a kitten and has left her dogs at the groomers for days i saw it on the news-

shes a moron and defenatly not someone we need trying to talk up pitbulls or advocating for any animal shes dumb to much peroxide has destroyed what little brain she had! and i am not happy about rescue inks logo of the pitbull with the chain collar-

morons! no self respecting pitbull owner uses a chain collar it only perpetuates the sterotype of the breed as mean and viscious and the only thing that can control them is violence-MORONS MORONS MORONS!!

AND THE FACT THAT THEY WANTED TO USE VIOLENCE AGAINST THE DOG FIGHTER not doing us any favors we are already pertrayed as drug dealers and back alley scum because we choose to own a "baby killing dog" that could turn on anyone at anytime and we are thugs and trying to look tuff cause we own a pitbull----
ok im thoughly annoyed right now!


----------



## Marty2 (Mar 19, 2010)

aus_staffy said:


> Who, Rescue Ink's?


Yeah I want to investagate these BIG bad bullys and see just what they really know?


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

Marty2 said:


> Yeah I want to investagate these BIG bad bullys and see just what they really know?


They probly don't know jack  *sigh*


----------



## Marty2 (Mar 19, 2010)

kg420 said:


> They probly don't know jack  *sigh*


I'm just a nobody but I'm still reaching out to them, I won't share it yet :hammer:


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

Aww your not a nobody  We got lots of love for ya here


----------



## Marty2 (Mar 19, 2010)

LOL I will not comment yet, still digging for the truth


----------



## Marty2 (Mar 19, 2010)

Lilbits just another dog, nother more nothing less>>>>


----------



## Black Label Romo (Oct 15, 2009)

seems like they're trying to help imho...but thats just me...i dunno...


----------



## Marty2 (Mar 19, 2010)

Lone Star said:


> seems like they're trying to help imho...but thats just me...i dunno...


Wow 99% of these guys don't know what there talking about!!!!

Could it be I'm wrong?


----------



## Black Label Romo (Oct 15, 2009)

no arguement from me partner...i defintely respect ur opinion


----------



## Mom_of_Kambo (Nov 11, 2009)

So.. I watched the Dr. Phil episode about the dog fighting and what not.. It was ridiculous in my opinion. I don't agree with dog fighting I don't disagree either. I don't fight my dogs. I've said this before I believe. If it's done the right way which you don't find many people if any at all anymore around that actually know how to...If it's done the right way than all the power to whoever is fighting their dog. Now these hood thug wanna bes thinkin they are all tough fighting their dogs just for shits and giggles don't fly with me. Either way...Dr Phil... He didn't have all the fricking facts straight...I was yelling at the tv the whole frickin time. That episode pissed me off. May have satisfied others but nope not me.


----------



## GatorMan (Feb 5, 2010)

Believe it or not that Vick Nat geo thing had so much mis-information it was making angry, and the way they re habilitate dogs was so off the mark it made no sense. And Dr.Phil is a douche plain and simple.


----------

